# Hedgie suddenly terrified??



## Peaceloveabby (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. Sorry for the length of this just trying to give you all the info. 

I'm a new hedgehog mom of an approximately two year old hedgie that I got from a lady on Facebook who was unable to care for him. I've always wanted one and done all my research so I was thrilled. I've had him about a month and it's taken some time but he's started to really warm up to me. Hes definitely an explorer and loves going every where. 

I've taken him out every day to bond at least 30-60 mins. However, two days ago I wasn't feeling well so I just fed him and went to bed.
Yesterday, I took him out to play and it's like a totally different hedgie. He's absolutely terrified of me. If I move or flinch he hisses and balls up and huffs at me. He normally does this right when I take him out but relaxes shortly after but he's not doing this. Once again he's like this today. This is so strange and it's making me so sad I feel like he Hates me. 

Hes eating and pooping well. Ran on his wheel every night. He has a che heater keeping the cage about 76-78 Fahrenheit. Twelve to thirteen hours of daylight on the cage. He's got an igloo which he won't really leave right now... 

What's going on with my hedgie? And how can I help him? I love him so much I just want him to be ok. Please help


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anything been different at all? Are you wearing different clothes? A new scent? Do you have a new body wash or shampoo/conditioner? Have you been working someplace new yesterday & today?

What about in the house & his room - any new additions to the household, new scents, anything like that? Where is his cage located? Could a loud sound or disturbance have scared him? If you're in an apartment building, is there any chance someone may have installed an ultrasonic rodent deterrent? 

Check everything you can think of for what might be upsetting him. Think of sounds, sights, scents, etc. If you have other pets, make sure they haven't been able to access him. Make sure there's no way he could have fallen or jumped off something (even a distance of 1-2") in the past couple of days.

If you can't find anything external, you need to check over every inch of him. It'll probably be difficult with how he's behaving, but check everything - legs, feet, belly, armpits, his back, genitals, face, ears, etc. If you can, check in his mouth. Look for anything unusual like sores, bumps, bruises, etc. 

Even if you can't find anything on him, personally I'd schedule a vet visit for some time in the next couple of days. Major behavioral changes can signal something wrong with his health. If he goes back to normal before the appointment, you can cancel it, but if he's still acting weird, you can get him checked out & hopefully find out what's going on with him.


----------



## Peaceloveabby (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I took him out earlier and let him hang out in the bathroom because it's totally hedge proof just to see how he acted. He was walking fine so no wobbly hedgehog. He seemed like his normal self, trying to eat everything that sits still and trying to squeeze into ever little spot. It just seems to be everytime I come near him. He seems to be totally healthy otherwise. I'm very familiar with animals so I did a little health check because I don't wanna take him in unless I have to. Eyes are clear and bright, nose isn't mucousy, legs stable, no palpable bruises or bumps. He seems healthy just very scared. 

Can he possibly like revert in our bonding if he was mistreated in his old home? And /or because I let him not come out for one day. 

And I do live in an apartment complex. What the **** is a ultra sonic rodent thing? And how would I know? There's also a huge construction site right behind the house. Could a really loud noise cause this because they are very very loud? In his cage the only thing in there is a wheel, igloo, food and water, and a small shelf he climbs underneath but he never gets up on it. It's probably 2" High but like I said I've never been able to get him to climb on it so I don't think he fell.


----------



## Peaceloveabby (Jun 1, 2015)

If a noise could do it, we are definitely succetipble to that as there's a construction that keeps me up at night sometimes very close to us. If that is the issue, or whatever to make him scared, will I ever be able to get him back to how he was?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a little plug-in device that emits a very high-pitched sound. Humans can't hear it, but it's meant to cause discomfort to rodents & cause them to leave. I don't know if you're on any kind of speaking-basis with your direct neighbors, but perhaps you could ask? I know it's a weird thing to ask someone. :lol: But it wouldn't be far if it were able to affect him - they're not supposed to be very effective past one or two walls, I think, possibly less. Honestly, I'm not sure if that could be the cause, but I still like to mention it because people have asked about them before, & I've read stories of the deterrents causing major problems for rabbits & such.

It could be the construction that upset him, especially if there was a particularly loud noise. If that's the case, I don't know how long his behavior would last, I'm sorry. :? I'm not sure if I have any other ideas either...maybe someone else will have some suggestions. I'm sorry I can't help more!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

If there is construction do they have lights on at a time when your hedgie is out? 

The extra light is sometimes enough to upset them. Can you darken the room somehow, room darkening/noise dampening curtains?


----------



## Peaceloveabby (Jun 1, 2015)

He's just acting so weird. He just seems terrified of everything. I feel like I'm a bad hedgie mom because I feel like I've done something wrong.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Don't feel bad, we've all felt like we weren't doing good enough for our spikey friends at some point or other. Unless you did something obviously horrible to your hedgie I doubt you've done anything wrong. I think MomLady and Lilysmommy brought up some good points. There can be times though when it's two steps forward and three steps back with these little guys. Hopefully if it is the construction bothering him he'll adjust soon. I wouldn't worry about missing the one day. Thankfully hedgies seem to have short memories so they don't appear to hold grudges long.


----------



## Peaceloveabby (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance. He just seems off. You know? Mostly he's ok when I leave him alone like to run around on the floor. He scampers around. But then I come near him and we are huffing and puffing again. Ugh. He lost one quill today and seems to be almost shivering. He shouldn't be quilling if he's as old as the lady said he was although she had only had him for a month and aged him based on his previous owner. But he does appear to be kinda quivering while he's out and I found a quill on his fleece I bought today


----------

